# Che vuole questa musica stasera?



## ratybus

Bonjour,
je départage mal les sens du verbe *volere.
*Comment traduire: Che vuole comme dans la phrase : *Che vuole questa musica stasera ?
*Merci davance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Ratybus,
Selon moi, cette phrase n'a aucun de sens. Elle signifie "Que veut cette musique ce soir ?" . Il y a une erreur en italien, cela devrait être "Chi vuole questa musica..." (Qui veut cette...).
On pourrait imaginer une autre solution, mais dans un contexte qui serait vraiment très particulier; à vue de nez, je ne vois pas lequel.
Pour toutes les significations de volere, voir* ICI*, site qui te donne accès à tous les dicos utiles.
Ciao


----------



## ratybus

Non, je t'assure la phrase est bien construite c'est le titre d'une chanson d'amour italienne, d'où mon incompréhension car moi aussi je la traduisais comme toi.
Ça va prendre un parfait bilingue pour donner le sens subtil et caché de ce verbe usuel dans ce contexte, je crois.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bon, j'ai entendu la chanson, la prononciation est correcte. Auteur Peppino Gagliardi, texte . Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de quoi se creuser là-dessus. Che vuole = que veut. Sinon il faut chercher dans les synonymes *ICI* par exemple. 
Io purtroppo non mi sento impegnato da quel tipo di testo al punto di passarci una serata sopra. 
Scusami e buon coraggio.


----------



## ratybus

*Che vuole questa musica stasera  *c'est le titre et c'était chanté par Peppino Gagliardi 
Che mi riporta un poco nel pasato? La luna ci teneva compaginia...la la laaaa
Je me débrouille pourtant pas si mal en italien mais il y a bien sur, des tas de subtilités qui m'échappe


----------



## matoupaschat

Relis mon post, je l'avais modifié. Il y a les paroles, etc, il suffit de cliquer sur les *liens soulignés. *Pour un bon dico français des synonymes, voir *ICI*


----------



## marco 1958

Bon, on peut imaginer une autre solution aussi: "Che vuole (da me, da voi, da noi) questa musica stasera?" C'est à dire "pourquoi tu m'ennuye, oh musique, ce soir?  Qu'est ce que tu veux, musique, ce soir?
Un peu drÔle, mais c'est ça....
Pardonnez mon pauvre français.
Ciao da Roma, CAPUT MUNDI


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, hai perfettamente ragione . Allora, è piuttosto "Qu'est-ce qu'elle *me* veut". Ha poco senso in francese senza il p. personale "me". Ti confesso di non avere nemmeno prestato attenzione al resto della filastrocca. 
Ciao Marco


----------



## ratybus

Grazie mille marco ! Si,hai fatto l'analisi logica di questa frase e sua traduzione. 
 E pieno di buon senso. Ton français est excellent !
Ciao da Québec.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mon cher Ratybus, pour le cas où tu n'aurais pas compris exactement mon post #8 en italien, je disais a Marco qu'il avait parfaitement raison (pour le sens) mais que la traduction française serait plutôt "Qu'est-ce qu'elle *me *veut, la musique", en ajoutant dans la phrase le pronom personnel _me_, car sans lui, cela n'aurait guère de sens en français càd que ce ne serait pas compris immédiatement dans la bonne signification.
Vive le Québec .


----------

